# accubrush advertisement, anyone try this thing?



## ting (May 13, 2008)

accubrush is an old product. it has been relesed under many names and with many variations. all were terrible, but maybe still better that the cuts of a layperson. 

this is not a professional tool, but (rarely) some "pros" will use it for thefirst coats if top cut on huge colour conversions (white to burgundy) to save on ladder ups and downs.

the problem with the tool is that for a straight cut you need to 

1) be closer than 18" to see exactly where the last bristle is on your brush
2) it is impossible to consisitently hold the "wonderbrush's" pad perfectly parallell to the wall to avoid a big glob at the top and bottom of the swath of paint
3) this kind of tool does not feather out the cut, and therefore makes a perfectly straight overlap of cutting and rolling, making your job look like a perectly pictureframed nightmare.


Buy the softest 10 dollar brush you can get from a paint store, that is the only way (well there may be another way, but my way makes me 500 dolars a day)


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow- today is a q & a day from your fiends ( ha typo- i really mean friends!)@ Accubrush!! lol


----------



## lynnejudy (Feb 26, 2012)

*accubrus*

Bought this for my husband 2 years ago and it has paid for itself over and over again. He told me I was wasting my $$ boy was he surprised. he is in the process of painting our 2000 SQ foot condo and thats all he says is how easy accubrush has made the job. done in two days, crown molding and baseboard included. I am ordering new brush today. Fab product, not sure why Home Depot or similar stores have not picked it up. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

WOW! 2 different opinions, un-believable!


----------



## MikeDoesIt (Sep 7, 2012)

We have used Accubrush paint edgers for years, and been very happy with them. Great time saver.

I think Ting is talking about some other device. The Accubrush doesn't have a paint pad at all. It's just a paint roller and a paint brush in one device.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

how about some pictures of the finished job along the crown and baseboard so we can see the results.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

MikeDoesIt said:


> We have used Accubrush paint edgers for years, and been very happy with them. Great time saver.
> 
> I think Ting is talking about some other device. The Accubrush doesn't have a paint pad at all. It's just a paint roller and a paint brush in one device.


 

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow. I love newbie product comments because I know the new ones would not be PR plants trying to Spam us!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

lynnejudy said:


> Fab product, not sure why Home Depot or similar stores have not picked it up. :thumbup:


And what a perfect place for it!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

